# Who will Mavs start at shooting guard?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> My initial reactions to the Dallas Mavericks' draft-night trade for shooting guard Rudy Fernandez were, A) DeShawn Stevenson would be signing elsewhere and B) Fernandez would slide in as the starting two-guard.
> 
> I figured Fernandez would allow Rodrigue Beaubois, coming off a second foot surgery, a pressure-free season to jumpstart his stalled development. Then, if Fernandez proved worthy, the Mavs could make a run at re-signing him as a restricted free agent while deciding whether to bring back sixth man Jason Terry (who turns 34 next month and is entering the final year of his contract) to presumably close out his career as a Maverick.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4680692/who-do-mavs-start-at-shooting-guard


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Fernandez is the most talented player, but I don't know if he's the best complement to Kidd b/c Kidd is best guarding shooting guards, not point guards. In that sense, might be better off starting Barea or Roddy.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have to go with Marion Butler starting on the wings. Though with Marion only getting limited minutes in the regular season its quite possible that Stevenson will be the starter.


----------

